# Zfelix & Dade County BUILD OFF



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Since u called me out and wanted a builld offf just to show u i havnt forgot i decided to make the topic 

im using a 62 impala rag kit 

and i got all this done today




























:biggrin:


















THE SECERTE WEAPON










pink patterns










pink purple and butterscotch










and finished product










this is just a teaser of what i got done today so U BETTER BRING IT!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^ ummm ummmm wow


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

get em zach.
stop using dannys paint! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 1 2008, 06:30 PM~10310959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

nice


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

looks bad ass zack :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Apr 1 2008, 06:44 PM~10311036
> *get em zach.
> stop using dannys paint! :biggrin:
> *


Free labor = paint privleges :biggrin:

How u guys make it back??

That was a pretty cool carshow


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 Damn bringing the heat for reals


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

:0 that shits hot


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

wait... wasn't it going to be a donk buildoff


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice paint work bro


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice paint work bro


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Apr 1 2008, 07:07 PM~10311226
> *wait... wasn't it going to be a donk buildoff
> *


if he wants to build a donk he can but I refuse to degrade any type of classic car by putting big rims on it this will be layed out with chrome rims and 5:20's like its suposed to be


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Apr 1 2008, 07:07 PM~10311226
> *wait... wasn't it going to be a donk buildoff
> *


if he wants to build a donk he can but I refuse to degrade any type of classic car by putting big rims on it this will be layed out with chrome rims and 5:20's like its suposed to be


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 1 2008, 06:20 PM~10311367
> *if he wants to build a donk he can but I refuse to degrade any type of classic car by putting big rims on it this will be layed out with chrome rims and 5:20's like its suposed to be
> *


 uffin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 1 2008, 08:30 PM~10310959
> *Since u called me out and wanted a builld offf just to show u i havnt forgot i decided to make the topic
> 
> im using a 62 impala rag kit
> ...



:biggrin: ok pimpin its on


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 1 2008, 03:47 PM~10311055
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


x-2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

homeboy got crazy skillz. nice work so far.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

get umm


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: YOU THE BOSS!!!





> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 1 2008, 07:19 PM~10311350
> *if he wants to build a donk he can but I refuse to degrade any type of classic car by putting big rims on it this will be layed out with chrome rims and 5:20's like its suposed to be
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Wait till u guys see it with clear it looks sick and still needs pinstripe :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' damn good Zack!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

PAINT IS LOOKING GOOD ZACK.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIES GET YOUR SKILLS ON, ILL DEF BE WATCHIN THIS ONE.....


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 1 2008, 06:19 PM~10311350
> *if he wants to build a donk he can but I refuse to degrade any type of classic car by putting big rims on it this will be layed out with chrome rims and 5:20's like its suposed to be
> *



spoken like a true Lifestyle.


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

wow this came out of no where!!!
cant wait to see how this unfolds hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

cleared it last night 











today ima get some work done on the body


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 2 2008, 10:28 AM~10316084
> *cleared it last night
> 
> 
> ...


Got damn somebody's ass is in troubllllllllle!!!!!
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Real Nice...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ohhh shit here we go, lookin sick bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 Thats fuckin sick bro!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ok admitted,.... i wasnt feeling that paint before it got cleared, but got damn!!!!!! thats sick.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 2 2008, 10:28 AM~10316084
> *cleared it last night
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

quick question if this was supose to be a donk build off like it was agreeded upon why is one building a lowrider and the other building a donk. :dunno: to me it just seems like the one that is building a lowrider is backing out of this with all disregard for the original rules. just my 2 cents can someone explain this besides that lame excusse of im not goin to degrade a old car with putting big rims on it and putting chrome rims and 5:20's on it well in that case you shouldnt have even excepted the "DONK" buildoff in the first place.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for oyur 2 cents but that's about how much its worth I never once agreed to a donk contest if u did your research then u better go back to the drawing board because I accpeted his challenge but not once did I say I was going to build a donk I even made it a statement in the old skool build off that I refuse to build something I won't like

So if u are trying to be noesy or just trying to stick up for your felllow club member make sure u do it right because im letting my work speak for itself I only posted a hood of my car since last night and already got over 30 comments if he wants to prove who's a better builder then the style of the cars shouldn't matter so ill let my work speak for itself and im expecting dade to do the same so I don't think he needs a spokesperson


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

well homie im not tryin to be a spokesperson one bit. im just keepin it real lil buddy. even if he wasnt in my club i would still wonder what was up cause obviously other people besides me thought it was suppose to be a donk build off. and if you read what i said it was just a question you didnt have to get so hurt behind the fact i was just askin a question on the rules of this buildoff. so could yall elaberale on the rules of this buildoff so when it come down to judging we wont be doin a mystery judging and guessing being that its goin to be 2 different styles.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 Nice


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

This is where u got confused this is a challenge between me and dade not a build off a build off is with multiple people this is a call out its between me and dade and I accepted the CHALLENGE but if u guys are gonna make it a big deal and cry about it new rims are only a phone call away :uh:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 2 2008, 01:17 PM~10317027
> *This is where u got confused this is a challenge between me and dade not a build off a build off is with multiple people this is a call out its between me and dade and I accepted the CHALLENGE but if u guys are gonna make it a big deal and cry about it new rims are only a phone call away :uh:
> *


i can careless what you got a phone call away lil buddy honestly. so go ahead a dry yo face lil buddy you do what you do its not my challenge and there are buildoffs that are 1 on 1 lil buddy but its all cool do what you do and good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 2 2008, 03:17 PM~10317027
> *This is where u got confused this is a challenge between me and dade not a build off a build off is with multiple people this is a call out its between me and dade and I accepted the CHALLENGE but if u guys are gonna make it a big deal and cry about it new rims are only a phone call away :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 2 2008, 12:20 PM~10317058
> *i can careless what you got a phone call away lil buddy honestly. so go ahead a dry yo face lil buddy you do what you do its not my challenge and there are buildoffs that are 1 on 1 lil buddy but its all cool do what you do and good luck.
> *


Dry my eyes you guys are always complaining about something which means fear must be involved when its not even your build dade seen what im doin and im sure he read my post but your the one complaining I think dade is old enough to speak for himself all your doing is making dade and your club look bad like I said let the work speak for itself if dade has a problem with what im doing I will gladly pm him my number and we can talk about it other than that stay on the sidelines dude


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

aight whatever LIL BUDDY hey dade hit me up dawg. good luck on the build off guys. my bad "CHALLENGE."


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county+Mar 23 2008, 11:18 PM~10238689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think this was the agrement upon this situation


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 2 2008, 12:43 PM~10317304
> *i think this was the agrement upon this situation
> *


I was agreeing on the challenge and I also said I won't build a donk then that's when u said step into my world or something like that and I didn't reply cause I stood by my statement buut dade if u want it strctly donks ill mock it up on big rims only for this contest but afterwards ill mount 13's on it its up to you


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 2 2008, 10:28 AM~10316084
> *cleared it last night
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin Sick lil bro!!!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 2 2008, 02:54 PM~10317408
> *I was agreeing on the challenge and I also said I won't build a donk then that's when u said step into my world or something like that and I didn't reply cause I stood by my statement buut dade if u want it strctly donks ill mock it up on big rims only for this contest but afterwards ill mount 13's on it its up to you
> *



it dosent matter to me ,i called you out on a donk build off ,and your eye wink reply ,i guess to who ever saw it ,thought you agreed ,but i called you out on a donk chalange ,and ill stick to that you build what you want to ,  but remember the rules that i had made ( donk call out )


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 2 2008, 01:28 PM~10316084
> *cleared it last night
> 
> 
> ...


 if this is what the hood looks like, i cant wait to see the rest of the car. hno: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

K then ill put bigg rims on it


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM THAT IS WICKED YO!!!!! NICE JOB BROTHER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i wasnt crazy bout the colors, but since the shine got laid down...holy shit..thats just slapped the DONk out!..lol


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Apr 1 2008, 06:20 PM~10311367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny thing is you didn't start trippen till your homie got involved.. why not say something in your first post?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and heres the body painted now it just needs mild pinstripes to out line a few graphics foil then final clear and assembly


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 2 2008, 10:28 AM~10316084
> *cleared it last night
> 
> 
> ...





*CHINGON*


KEEP MODELS NUMBER ONE HOBBIE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 2 2008, 07:23 PM~10320450
> *CHINGON
> KEEP MODELS NUMBER ONE  HOBBIE
> *



thanks mando thats my own blend of that butterscotch color tryed to make it close to firemans car but it came out a lil more pastelish instead of transparent like we talked about but i'll get it down soon


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

sick homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 2 2008, 07:18 PM~10320417
> *and heres the body painted now it just needs mild pinstripes to out line a few graphics foil then final clear and assembly
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMMMMM THAT HOT. Dade better bring your a game


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks people im just gonna put some mild stripes around the pink so they dont pop too much and look outta place just something to accent them the other patters are cool the way they are though


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 2 2008, 12:54 PM~10317408
> *I was agreeing on the challenge and I also said I won't build a donk then that's when u said step into my world or something like that and I didn't reply cause I stood by my statement buut dade if u want it strctly donks ill mock it up on big rims only for this contest but afterwards ill mount 13's on it its up to you
> *



please don't put big rims on it :barf: :barf:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

SICK SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Apr 2 2008, 07:35 PM~10320565
> *please don't put big rims on it :barf:  :barf:
> *



ima just mock them up and take pics with them on it only for the build off but behind the scenes the car will be layed on 13's ima see if i can make a trip out to peguses this week to check them out and get some stuff


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

looking good lil homie..  handle that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 2 2008, 07:48 PM~10320657
> *ima just mock them up and take pics with them on it only for the build off but behind the scenes the car will be layed on 13's ima see if i can make a trip out to peguses this week to check them out and get some stuff
> *


ORALE VATO-FUK THE BIG RIMS LOCO EVEN IF JUST FOR PIKS THAT SHIT WOULD LOOK TERRIBLE..... WHAT COLOR YA DOIN THE INTERIOR?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Apr 3 2008, 10:48 AM~10320657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

2 Members: BodyDropped, *<span style=\'color:blue\'>z f e l i x*</span>

updates?

:cheesy:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Yo ZFELIX empty ur inbox bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Inbox is empty and no no new updates yet I pinstriped the hood before I left the shop for today but that's about it tomarrow ima knock down the clear on the body pinstripe it and then just wait till I get some foil so ill prolly start shaving the firewall and drawing my interior design out


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good! Can't wait to see what dade has in store!

Good luck fellas!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 3 2008, 01:19 PM~10322294
> *Inbox is empty and no no new updates yet I pinstriped the hood before I left the shop for today but that's about it tomarrow ima knock down the clear on the body pinstripe it and then just wait till I get some foil so ill prolly start shaving the firewall and drawing my interior design out
> *


 


DADE WHAT U GOT DONE?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Apr 2 2008, 08:29 PM~10321171
> *ORALE VATO-FUK THE BIG RIMS LOCO EVEN IF JUST FOR PIKS THAT SHIT WOULD LOOK TERRIBLE..... WHAT COLOR YA DOIN THE INTERIOR?
> *


Interior color will be a simular butterscotch but with a orange tint to it and it will have fiber glass panels painted to match the car


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin killer zack... uffin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo Zack that ride is just insane lookin bro, fuckin beautiful work for real DDDDDAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

good work zach :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Zack is killin it looks good homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: :wow: amazing bro, nice paint work.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the hood is finished with the pinstripes the rest of the body will be pinstriped like the hood today or tomarrow


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

well'p time for me to step my game up and try sum patterns and graphics....i've seen it all now. much love and luck to both builders keep doin ya thangs...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

quick question what is dade bringing to the table :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Zack, in my humble oponion, leave the pinstripes off.....it looks way better without um...I think they are too thick and stand out too much from the rest of the paint scheme.....the paint work on this though is awesome.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 3 2008, 12:20 PM~10325631
> *the hood is finished with the pinstripes the rest of the body will be pinstriped like the hood today or tomarrow
> 
> 
> ...


nice.....finish it though fucker :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 3 2008, 11:56 AM~10325908
> *Zack, in my humble oponion, leave the pinstripes off.....it looks way better without um...I think they are too thick and stand out too much from the rest of the paint scheme.....the paint work on this though is awesome.....
> *


Looks like that only cause the flash and the lines are bright in person the patterns are still fatter than the stripes I like how it looks but thanks for the look out bro


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 3 2008, 11:57 AM~10325915
> *nice.....finish it though fucker :biggrin:
> *



thanks homegirl and i will im starting the interior on it today :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 3 2008, 12:00 PM~10325945
> *Looks like that only cause the flash and the lines are bright in person the patterns are still fatter than the stripes I like how it looks but thanks for the look out bro
> *



heres what it looks like with no flash


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 3 2008, 01:06 PM~10325983
> *thanks homegirl and i will im starting the interior on it today :biggrin: :cheesy:
> *



U GOT NUTS ALL OF SUDDEN HUH...YOUNGSTER RESPECT YOUR ELDERS GIRL


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 3 2008, 12:10 PM~10326018
> *U GOT NUTS ALL OF SUDDEN HUH...YOUNGSTER RESPECT YOUR ELDERS GIRL
> *



:roflmao: u going to the sanberdoo show?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:        

all i can say is HOLY SHIT ZACH THAT IS FUCKIN INSANELY BADASS,damn homie your skills are gettin way the hell up there..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good Z.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 4 2008, 11:50 AM~10330290
> *Lookin good Z.
> *


x2, where this at, progress wise?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 3 2008, 01:52 PM~10325881
> *quick question what is dade bringing to the table :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


im bringing beef


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 3 2008, 09:15 PM~10330544
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> im bringing beef
> *


lol pics or it didnt happen


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jdilla27_@Apr 3 2008, 11:18 PM~10330576
> *lol pics or it didnt happen
> *



lol you right tonight ,i havent painted it yet unlike my homie zfelix ,but i got some wurk put in :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 4 2008, 12:26 PM~10330639
> *lol you right tonight ,i havent painted it yet unlike my homie zfelix ,but i got some wurk put in  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres my pics


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice work on the front end, whats the scale size on them rims?...you know if they make them in 20's?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice build homie like the photoetched grills is them 6's


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

my bad server :angry:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 4 2008, 12:36 AM~10331233
> *nice work on the front end, whats the scale size on them rims?...you know if they make them in 20's?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 4 2008, 12:37 AM~10331255
> *nice build homie like the photoetched grills is them 6's
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

only thing I can say is nice buildoff so far
but the buildoff was supposed to start on the 1st of the month and
I doubt zfelix did that paintjob in the last 3 days .
I might have been born at night but it was not last night.
that paintjob is damn nice probably the best he has done so far and I give him
credit it is a beautiful job no doubt but in the last 3 days aaah yeah ok.
plus its funny that it is a 62 vert the same car he was supposed to have sent me ups and I paid for and never rec'd and he could not supply a tracking number for and I never got and he blew me off lol. coinsidence maybe sure a possibility sure,
but hey you guys can say what you want about me I got a personal axe to grind whatever I'm bein an asshole stickin up for a club member whatever I dont care. 
I'm a grown man and I just call it like I see it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love that grille.  



far as you ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ saying that he can't do that paint in 3 days? Why not? Why you say that? That hok paints is some quick drying shit! You can paint and build all in one day if you wanted. The fuck is there for homie to lie about? Not like they are getting a big ass purse to the winner or something. 

Now about the tracking, that I don't know. I do know that homies been away from home doing bigger and better thangs? Your not the only one waiting......I'm not about to call him out on a public forum tho. There are a few peeps I do wanna call out for things NOT showing up in the mail like post too.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 thats just plain sexy man :yes:






> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 2 2008, 09:18 PM~10320417
> *and heres the body painted now it just needs mild pinstripes to out line a few graphics foil then final clear and assembly
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 4 2008, 01:55 AM~10332128
> *only thing I can say is nice buildoff so far
> but the buildoff was supposed to start on the 1st of the month and
> I doubt zfelix did that paintjob in the last 3 days .
> ...


Trust me, he is quite capable of doing a paint job like that in 1 day, so 3 would be no problem.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 4 2008, 04:02 AM~10332133
> *love that grille.
> far as you ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ saying that he can't do that paint in 3 days?    Why not?  Why you say that?    That hok paints is some quick drying shit!  You can paint and build all in one day if you wanted.    The fuck is there for homie to lie about?    Not like they are getting a big ass purse to the winner or something.
> 
> ...


hey homie
I am very cool with what you said . if you guys feel I am being an asshole thats ok.
feel free to pm me blast me thats a ok with me. like I said I just call it like I see it
I said what I said and I stand by it and I will not post again in this buildoff. so rather then take up space in here pm me.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol the car is painted and pinstriped by me I painted the hood of the car on april fools day and the body the following day a real paintjob on a real car only takes a few hours to paint and most of the time is dedicatec to masking the car off any real painted knows that

And as far as u thinking the kit is yours y don't u take yourself back to my forsale thread and u will see the kit I sold u was the amt repop this is the older original amt 62 rag kit and the kit was givin to me by danny d because I came out to california with no kits and I knew this build off was gonna end up coming around ( hence the shop dust on the box in page one) a lot of people are complaining about my car and the funny thing is they are all from the same club that dade is and you all are just making him look bad seriously


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 4 2008, 05:13 AM~10332506
> *Lol the car is painted and pinstriped by me I painted the hood of the car on april fools day and the body the following day a real paintjob on a real car only takes a few hours to paint and most of the time is dedicatec to masking the car off any real painted knows that
> 
> And as far as u thinking the kit is yours y don't u take yourself back to my forsale thread and u will see the kit I sold u was the amt repop this is the older original amt 62 rag kit and the kit was givin to me by danny d because I came out to california with no kits and I knew this build off was gonna end up coming around ( hence the shop dust on the box in page one) a lot of people are complaining about my car and the funny thing is they are all from the same club that dade is and you all are just making him look bad seriously
> *



after this why dont you build off against oldlow slo.
strictly lowrider. mando can take you a kit.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Apr 4 2008, 10:17 AM~10332749
> *after this why dont you build off against oldlow slo.
> strictly lowrider. mando can take you a kit.
> *



:werd:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good yall


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

all hand painted no decals


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Zack doing it up big time.


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 4 2008, 06:27 AM~10332810
> *:werd:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

badass zach :thumbsup:

and great lookin start dade :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 3 2008, 11:15 PM~10332153
> *Trust me, he is quite capable of doing a paint job like that in 1 day, so 3 would be no problem.
> *


x-2 i did most of this in 2 days time.....










paint don't take that long to dry.... unless u still *PLAYING* with testors....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

urathane flash time is 15 minutes depending on the weather and how thick its layed


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

got a lil more done today


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 4 2008, 09:56 PM~10339307
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



u like the fiberglass door panel insterts painted to match the car :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 4 2008, 09:55 PM~10339301
> *got a lil more done today
> 
> 
> ...


 MUTHERFUCKER, DAAMMNN     

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> Lol the car is painted and pinstriped by me I painted the hood of the car on april fools day and the body the following day a real paintjob on a real car only takes a few hours to paint and most of the time is dedicatec to masking the car off any real painted knows that
> 
> And as far as u thinking the kit is yours y don't u take yourself back to my forsale thread and u will see the kit I sold u was the amt repop
> here's your ad in your forsale thread
> ...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

where u at dade
?


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

wow i thought this was a build off not a bitch off. take this shit to pms. i really dont wanna hear it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Not to still any spot light off Zack or Dade but Oldlo bro i have done some crazy paint jobs in a in just a few hours and have build complete kits with a day or 2 ! Man this buick from start of paint to clear coat was less then 4 hours ! Then once in clear it was ready to wet sand and polish in 8 hours ! And on by building time line it was done and reay to build in 12 hours ! Started at 8am and was wet sanding my 10pm ! 











































Most of my paint time was wrap up in the foil and pin work ! Here a naked pic just so you see the added in detail 


















If you have the right paints and envirmonet you can knock some shit out ! In the summer time when the heat is hot out side i use my truck as a baker ! I have done some paint jobs for BIG C from start to finish in 5 hours ! 

And this little fucker is work with DANNY D ! Get a clue ! When you walk in Danny's shop you get the best fo the best ! Zack an't using some cheap as wal mart shit anymore fellas ! It the ture shit ! 

As far as your sale shit went down only 2 people really know the truth and that you and him ! But if you have bad blood over this deal I'll back Zack on this send you a 62 drop top kit just send me your addy and it will be in the mail on tuesday !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

what a ture man mini.. even tho u still cant get ture spelt right, lol.. truth you can but not ture


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao:
:uh:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 4 2008, 10:02 PM~10339348
> *u like the fiberglass door panel insterts painted to match the car :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: very nice touch


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 5 2008, 05:00 AM~10340577
> *where u at dade
> ?
> *


HERE I AM

im just watching :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Bro. That paint gets SICKER AND SICKER :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> > Lol the car is painted and pinstriped by me I painted the hood of the car on april fools day and the body the following day a real paintjob on a real car only takes a few hours to paint and most of the time is dedicatec to masking the car off any real painted knows that
> >
> > And as far as u thinking the kit is yours y don't u take yourself back to my forsale thread and u will see the kit I sold u was the amt repop
> > here's your ad in your forsale thread
> ...


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

whats up zack!
:wave:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Apr 5 2008, 05:13 PM~10343416
> *whats up zack!
> :wave:
> *



whats up brother!!! i havnt worked on the model today been trying to bust out jobs at the shop maybe i'll finish the seats tonight before we head out :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sup zack
what else is crackalackin


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 5 2008, 07:12 PM~10343411
> *:uh: ok grandpa i already squashed this subject along time ago and i explained the situation to you so just end it you look real stoopid arguing with a person who is 5 times younger than u
> *


lmao thats funny !!!
so if your 5 times younger than me that would make you 10
yep thats sounds about right.
so run along junior so you can be home in time before the street lights come on
you dont want to get another spankin !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 5 2008, 08:03 PM~10343634
> *lmao thats funny !!!
> so if your 5 times younger than me that would make you 10
> yep thats sounds about right.
> ...



z im sorry but :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats funny


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 5 2008, 06:03 PM~10343634
> *lmao thats funny !!!
> so if your 5 times younger than me that would make you 10
> yep thats sounds about right.
> ...



CALM DOWN OLD MAN BEFORE U HAVE A HEART ATTACK :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 5 2008, 08:45 PM~10343847
> *CALM DOWN OLD MAN BEFORE U HAVE A HEART ATTACK :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

a few more pics


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that shits raw dawg fo real love the paint job and how it looks kinda like that 76 caprice on the 4th issue of DBB magazine


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 5 2008, 11:32 PM~10345604
> *a few more pics
> 
> 
> ...


That shit looks good Dade. Nice comeback.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good dade, with that paint job it screams "donk" :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thanks homies


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i might lay the candy tonight i dont kno


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 6 2008, 12:06 AM~10345708
> *i might lay the candy tonight i dont kno
> *


Looks good!
But, it seems like that pattern would be hard to see under candy. Hope you're planning on just a couple light coats!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

sneek peak of a weak man


















it will show better in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 6 2008, 02:47 AM~10345837
> *sneek peak of a weak man
> 
> 
> ...



i gotta sand it too block it wit some 2000 then bfm and clear


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That shows through alot better than I thought it would, nice work!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 6 2008, 02:53 AM~10345857
> *That shows through alot better than I thought it would, nice work!
> *



thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i agree!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD DADE... ( THE BLACK MAMBA ).


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2008, 02:58 AM~10345883
> *LOOKING GOOD DADE... ( THE BLACK MAMBA ).
> *



thanks homies


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice Dade... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 dade that looks real good. :0 
cant wait to see them sun pics.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good dade like the candy now lets see some pics in the sun fool


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

looks good dade


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice work DADE,caprice is lookin damn good holmez :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

sun pics on the way


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

here ya go 



































sun pics :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

fuggin server :angry: :angry:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Gotta give it to ya Dade it looks clean


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Apr 6 2008, 04:00 PM~10348453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks homies


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 6 2008, 02:28 PM~10348563
> *Gotta give it to ya Dade it looks clean
> *



x2 homie. Dont forget to chrome ur front end like this.........


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 6 2008, 05:10 PM~10348704
> *x2 homie. Dont forget to chrome ur front end like this.........
> 
> 
> ...



for sure homie it wouldnt be right wit out it


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 6 2008, 11:48 AM~10347750
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE VATO-PAINT CAME OUT CLEAN BRO, LIKE THEM SUN SHOTS, LUCKY VATO IM STILL FREEZIN MY ASS OFF UP HERE.....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Apr 6 2008, 05:40 PM~10348854
> *ORALE VATO-PAINT CAME OUT CLEAN BRO, LIKE THEM SUN SHOTS, LUCKY VATO IM STILL FREEZIN MY ASS OFF UP HERE.....
> *



thanks homie shit its hot as hell right now ,i wish it would cool off :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 6 2008, 04:47 PM~10349204
> *thanks homie shit its hot as hell right now ,i wish it would cool off  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE VATO-WELL HAVE A FUKIN SNO CONE JUST NOT THE YELLOW KIND :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT SHOULD COOL YA OFF.....


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

AWSOME PAINT DADE. :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin badass dade.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

oh shit!!!!
things are getting interesting up in here...


great work guys!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good indeed


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 6 2008, 07:55 PM~10349238
> *AWSOME PAINT DADE. :yes:
> *


 x-2 big homie.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 4 2008, 09:55 PM~10339301
> *
> 
> 
> ...



US AND THEM


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

god damn dade that is a fuckin sick paint job there whats next for it????????????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 7 2008, 05:24 PM~10358431
> *god damn dade that is a fuckin sick paint job there whats next for it????????????
> *



finishing up the door panels as we speak then just clear the belly and motor and then go to the hobby shop and get some chrome and goodies for it


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looking good both of you


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 7 2008, 07:25 PM~10358438
> *finishing up the door panels as we speak then just clear the belly and motor and then go to the hobby shop and get some chrome and goodies for it
> *


ur not dade, zach, lol


----------



## jdilla27 (Aug 8, 2007)

lookin sick guys.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Check your PM Zack, I sent you the dates we'll be in Vegas

I'd love to check out this build too!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

any updates


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 9 2008, 02:26 AM~10370061
> *any updates
> *



:dunno:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

I am new in this board. First Hi to every one and I have to said they are some bad ass builders in here. I used to built butt my disability don't let me do much any more, I just got to said this two paint jobs are SICK Good luck to both u. :worship: :worship:


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 7 2008, 05:18 PM~10358373
> *US AND THEM
> *


nice work zfelix, looks real cool! to me it has that southwest feel to it mos def. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow Z ! that 62 paint job is sick ! :0 can't wait to see that bitch finished ! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks zed I sould have more pics by today just finished doing some stripes on the top half of the body then ima try to get some of the bottem half pinstriped so not much has been gettin done I still gotta go get some chrome and rims and shit we just been buisy cuz of the car show this weekend


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

its coming together smoothly


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN CLEAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0     :cheesy: that vert is badas!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 10 2008, 05:52 PM~10384199
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


X2 I'm lovin' the paint on this Zack!!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

that 62 is so clean it makes me wanna cus  DAMMET :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sickness brother. :0 :0


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Z ! ya kill me ! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 10 2008, 12:12 PM~10383817
> * its coming together smoothly
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

DAMN :cheesy: lookin real good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wheres dade?? tha homie @


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good Felix... The blue looks like it fits now....


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 11 2008, 05:27 AM~10388732
> *wheres dade??  tha homie @
> *


just wait he probably gonna have somthin nice to show off. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 the 62 Looks clean bro


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 11 2008, 09:59 AM~10389634
> *just wait he probably gonna have somthin nice to show off. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 11 2008, 12:56 PM~10390465
> *:0  :0 the 62 Looks clean bro
> *


yup


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

a few more pics wile i do the gutz and motor


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hey dade can u measure those wheels in cm for me?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 12 2008, 04:52 PM~10399797
> *hey dade can u measure those wheels in cm for me?
> *



they the monty donk rims wit hoppin hydro tires


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 12 2008, 04:47 PM~10399757
> *a few more pics wile i do the gutz and motor
> 
> 
> ...


lookin DAMN good homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 12 2008, 04:58 PM~10399835
> *lookin DAMN good homie
> *



thanks homie


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Both the builds are lookin good. Nice work guys!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 12 2008, 05:02 PM~10399853
> *thanks homie
> *


no prob, is that like a snake skin design in the paint on the hood? if so that looks awsome, if not, it still looks awsome lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

what did you use for the top? i like that look it appears to be pretty close to scale....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn server


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 12 2008, 04:54 PM~10399807
> *they the monty donk rims wit hoppin hydro tires
> *


yea thats the thing...they made 2 donk kits and the one with the checkered flag i think has bigger rims than the older green ones.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn dade,that looks sick homie.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 12 2008, 05:42 PM~10400014
> *yea thats the thing...they made 2 donk kits and the one with the checkered flag i think has bigger rims than the older green ones.
> *



they are the red monty and purple are better /have better lift kits and rims


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 12 2008, 05:14 PM~10399925
> *what did you use for the top? i like that look it appears  to be pretty close to scale....
> *



thanks its my first time doing it its the d/m vinal top white


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Apr 12 2008, 05:12 PM~10399913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homies


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you both came correct on this build off, if this ended today, i would say you both won. nice work guys.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2008, 11:50 PM~10402123
> *you both came correct on this build off, if this ended today, i would say you both won. nice work guys.
> *



thank you


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

dade homie words dont even explain how cold that is comin tgether dawg fo real. you comin out hard like 8-ball and mjg.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 13 2008, 12:39 AM~10402581
> *dade homie words dont even explain how cold that is comin tgether dawg fo real. you comin out hard like 8-ball and mjg.
> *



ITS LIKE CAANNDAY LOL THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Build looks good Dade.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Apr 13 2008, 12:42 AM~10402603
> *Build looks good Dade.
> *



THANK YOU


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

any updates???


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Apr 15 2008, 08:43 PM~10424754
> *any updates???
> *



real soon im finishing it up now


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: ^^^

Looks clean bro


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 15 2008, 10:43 PM~10425890
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: ^^^
> 
> Looks clean bro
> *



thank you


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 12 2008, 04:08 PM~10399890
> *Both the builds are lookin good. Nice work guys!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

a few more sun pics ,and a couple gut pics 
























































and heres some pics i just took 








i thought i had more but thats it sorry


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

kno thats just nasty dawg looks damn clean.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 16 2008, 01:31 AM~10427515
> *kno thats just nasty dawg looks damn clean.
> *



thanks homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

awwww shit. thats tight right there. nice n clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pics look a lot better homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam homie its looks sweet bro ................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Lookin real good dade!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 16 2008, 06:14 AM~10428144
> *Lookin real good dade!!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Apr 16 2008, 01:40 AM~10427564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you homies


motor should be dun tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice, but where is zfelix?

hno:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 16 2008, 04:10 PM~10431152
> *nice, but where is zfelix?
> 
> hno:
> *



:dunno: i'd like to see more of that lifted 62,

i think i got plenty pics of my donk on here, come on z more updates please


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 16 2008, 05:19 PM~10431220
> *:dunno: i'd like to see more of that lifted 62,
> 
> i think i got plenty pics of my donk on here, come on z more updates please
> *


X2, he hasn;t posted ina while, that i've seen...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn dade that mofo is clean :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shit looks good dade.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Think Zack had a handful of big jobs at Danny's the week ! So we probley wont see anything til next week or so !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

any progress


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

masterpeices stoped by to snap a few quick pics advertising his rims :biggrin:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 18 2008, 09:56 PM~10451646
> *masterpeices stoped by to snap a few quick pics advertising his rims :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN!!! Zack that thing is beautiful!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 19 2008, 12:56 AM~10451646
> *masterpeices stoped by to snap a few quick pics advertising his rims :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like candy to the soul ! Man you should have gotten some dead on side shots also ! This car in my BIG O ! Is your best paint work yet ! Keep it going Zack keep it going !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 18 2008, 09:30 PM~10451979
> *Looks  like    candy  to  the  soul  !  Man  you  should  have  gotten  some  dead  on  side  shots  also !  This  car    in  my  BIG  O  !  Is  your  best   paint  work  yet !  Keep  it  going  Zack keep  it  going !
> *


x-2 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks guys ima have to hook up and buy a set of these from mando cause they look sick on this car


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD ZACK... :0 
SHIT MANDO SHOULD OF JUST GAVE YOU THOSE AFTER USING THE RIDE FOR PIC'S. :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 18 2008, 10:56 PM~10451646
> *masterpeices stoped by to snap a few quick pics advertising his rims :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


im loving it :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, that is a kick ass paint job! Those pics really show just how good that paint job looks!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 19 2008, 08:36 PM~10455882
> *Damn, that is a kick ass paint job! Those pics really show just how good that paint job looks!
> *


x2


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 19 2008, 01:01 PM~10454196
> *thanks guys ima have to hook up and buy a set of these from mando cause they look sick on this car
> *


Mando's wires are nice, but almost any wheels would look killa with this ride ! That's your paint that look sick ! :cheesy:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 18 2008, 10:56 PM~10451646
> *masterpeices stoped by to snap a few quick pics advertising his rims :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


when you going to start painting full size chevys??? car looks good keep up the good work!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks tight on them wheels. :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 21 2008, 12:43 AM~10463866
> *looks tight on them wheels.  :0
> *


Agreed.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn yall putting some work in. out of the both of them I'd say Zach won it. and Zach that 62 is clean bro it kinda looks like 2 Face  keep up the good work homie. oh and to the rest I will be back! and be better than ever  so be on the look out


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo the rides are lookin good homies,the interior on the glasshouse is lookin damn good Dade,and that 62 looks sick as hell with them mandos Zack :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

10 days left, better get em done!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i wanna see this car done!! :biggrin:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

ZACK DIDNT PAINT I SEE DANNY D. PAINT IT


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LifeAfterDeath 2_@Apr 21 2008, 07:30 PM~10470241
> *ZACK  DIDNT  PAINT  I  SEE  DANNY  D.  PAINT  IT
> *


 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LifeAfterDeath 2_@Apr 21 2008, 07:30 PM~10470241
> *ZACK  DIDNT  PAINT  I  SEE  DANNY  D.  PAINT  IT
> *


:roflmao: danny seen how mando took the pics of it next to the stickers and he was all like what a dick hahahah 

But don't hate nino your impala model is gonna be next soon :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LifeAfterDeath 2_@Apr 21 2008, 09:30 PM~10470241
> *ZACK  DIDNT  PAINT  I  SEE  DANNY  D.  PAINT  IT
> *


wtf ,,explination please :scrutinize:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 22 2008, 12:40 AM~10472427
> *wtf ,,explination please :scrutinize:
> *


theres the DANNY D sticker infront of zacks 62


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 21 2008, 10:40 PM~10472427
> *wtf ,,explination please :scrutinize:
> *


That's my uncal just talkin shit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 21 2008, 11:38 PM~10471815
> *:roflmao: danny seen how mando took the pics of it next to the stickers and he was all like what a dick hahahah
> 
> But don't hate nino your impala model is gonna be next soon :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 22 2008, 09:13 AM~10473804
> *That's my uncal just talkin shit
> *



ok cool homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 22 2008, 12:45 PM~10476776
> *ok cool homie
> *


You get any work done


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

the '62 looks bad ass, nice paint job


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Any work?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

its crunch time but she will be finished

already finished the undercarrige and engine for now all i gotta do drivetrain wise is lil details to make it look more realistic then i still gotta finish the interior and finish pinstriping the body and foil then clear so its gonna be down to the wire


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that paint is off the fkn hook man :thumbsup:

RIGHT CLICK SAVE :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 22 2008, 10:24 PM~10480730
> *its crunch time but she will be finished
> 
> already finished the undercarrige and engine for now all i gotta do drivetrain wise is lil details to make it look more realistic then i still gotta finish the interior and finish pinstriping the body and foil then clear so its gonna be down to the wire
> ...


Or you can just send it to me and I'll finsh it up for you. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 22 2008, 08:30 PM~10480783
> *Or you can just send it to LowandBeyond and he'll finsh it up for you.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: Badass paint job.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 22 2008, 09:13 PM~10481260
> *:thumbsup:  Badass paint job.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey dade wheres yours??


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 22 2008, 05:28 PM~10480765
> *that paint is off the fkn hook man :thumbsup:
> 
> RIGHT CLICK SAVE :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: x-2


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 22 2008, 06:41 PM~10478666
> *You get any work done
> *



yea its a slow process since i got a new job


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 23 2008, 09:18 PM~10488599
> *yea its a slow process since i got a new job
> *



i got to plumb and wire the motor thats it


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thats good homie cant wait to see it finished! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 23 2008, 11:02 PM~10489633
> *thats good homie cant wait to see it finished! :biggrin:
> *


x2 for yours


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 23 2008, 11:02 PM~10489633
> *thats good homie cant wait to see it finished! :biggrin:
> *


id like to see yours finnished too


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 24 2008, 10:38 PM~10497074
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up bean?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 19 2008, 01:01 PM~10454196
> *thanks guys ima have to hook up and buy a set of these from mando cause they look sick on this car
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: Damn homie, the Duece is off the hook..... FKN SICK!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ttt fo da homie z


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

my motor is almost finnished ,i dont wanna post pics til im dun wit it ,i got two days and the motor is the last thing to do


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i couldnt help it im a weak man ,,,heres a few motor pics


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good lookin motor man


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 damn homie thats badass. i love those wire looms. whatd you use for the tranny n oil dipstick tubes and the tranny lines??


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 28 2008, 07:24 PM~10528581
> *:0 damn homie thats  badass. i love those wire looms. whatd you use for the tranny n oil dipstick tubes and the tranny lines??
> *


bent strait pin


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

how bout the handles??


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Apr 29 2008, 12:24 AM~10528578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the tranny stick is metal wire,the oil stick is a pin that we use for moveable suspention,and the tranny lines are real thin round styreen,everything else is fotoetch,the a/c compressor is in the spray booth and i got to find a crank pully


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 28 2008, 07:28 PM~10528640
> *how bout the handles??
> *


thats the top of the pin lil homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 29 2008, 12:28 AM~10528640
> *how bout the handles??
> *



door handels ?fotoetch


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

detailmaster PE electric fan kit?
hard to put together?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Apr 29 2008, 12:29 AM~10528646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



opps my bad the handels i getit lol the tranny is all scratch built and the oil is strait pin


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i know what ill be lookin for at wally world tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 29 2008, 12:31 AM~10528670
> *detailmaster PE electric fan kit?
> hard to put together?
> *



not rilly ,but you deffinlly need tweezers ,and i cant find mine :angry: can you imagine


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 28 2008, 10:34 PM~10528709
> *not rilly ,but you deffinlly need tweezers ,and i cant find mine  :angry: can you imagine
> *


ive got one i need to build, looks confusing... mabey once I open it up and check the instructions it wont be so bad, lol.

Build is looking great btw!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 29 2008, 12:35 AM~10528723
> *ive got one i need to build, looks confusing... mabey once I open it up and check the instructions it wont be so bad, lol.
> Build is looking great btw!
> *


that would be a good place to start lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 28 2008, 10:37 PM~10528738
> *that would be a good place to start lol
> *


lol.no kidding :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 29 2008, 12:32 AM~10528685
> *i know what ill be lookin for at wally world tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


get metal and plastic rods, and tubing and get all the sizes you can cause its gonna take some time to find the scale size and if you can ,win you get the rod find tubing that fits snugly over the rod just incase you need it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

dont think walmart carries metal or plastic rod and tubing,and if they do i havnt seen it. ill have to bring a motor to help find the scale lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Your build is coming out really good Dade. Looking forward to seeing how they both come out


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 28 2008, 10:38 PM~10528755
> *get metal and plastic rods, and tubing and get all the sizes you can cause its gonna take some time to find the scale size and if you can ,win you get the rod find tubing that fits snugly over the rod just incase you need it
> *


go to walmart... to the craft section and they have small rolls of colored wire. Grab red for the tranny, yellow for the oil.
-get some thin black plastic/rubber tubbing... and some tiny needle nose...bend the handle on the colored wire.... now you have a working dipstick








:biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 29 2008, 12:35 AM~10528723
> *ive got one i need to build, looks confusing... mabey once I open it up and check the instructions it wont be so bad, lol.
> 
> Build is looking great btw!
> *



it comes wit material to do sevral types and styles ,maby four or five ,between the blade and cage is no spacer to represent the motor it just has tha plates ,so i used some styreen tubing and cut it slim to reprasent the motor and give it an authentic look ,youll have to have plenty patchence and good light to see wen bending the blade and cage


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 29 2008, 12:35 AM~10528723
> *ive got one i need to build, looks confusing... mabey once I open it up and check the instructions it wont be so bad, lol.
> 
> Build is looking great btw!
> *



it comes wit material to do sevral types and styles ,maby four or five ,between the blade and cage is no spacer to represent the motor it just has tha plates ,so i used some styreen tubing and cut it slim to reprasent the motor and give it an authentic look ,youll have to have plenty patchence and good light to see wen bending the blade and cage


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 29 2008, 12:45 AM~10528811
> *it comes wit material to do sevral types and styles ,maby four or five ,between the blade and cage is no spacer to represent the motor it just has tha plates ,so i used some styreen tubing and cut it slim to reprasent the motor and give it an authentic look ,youll have to have plenty patchence and good light to see wen bending the blade and cage
> *



fuggin server and thanks homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 29 2008, 12:43 AM~10528802
> *go to walmart... to the craft section and they have small rolls of colored wire. Grab red for the tranny, yellow for the oil.
> -get some thin black plastic/rubber tubbing... and some tiny needle nose...bend the handle on the colored wire.... now you have a working dipstick
> 
> ...


thanks homie. now ill be walkin all over walmart for hours tryin to find different stuff lol


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 29 2008, 12:43 AM~10528802
> *go to walmart... to the craft section and they have small rolls of colored wire. Grab red for the tranny, yellow for the oil.
> -get some thin black plastic/rubber tubbing... and some tiny needle nose...bend the handle on the colored wire.... now you have a working dipstick
> 
> ...



i seen that colord wire at walmart and have been contiplating on getting it for other possibilities ,great idea homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Apr 29 2008, 12:41 AM~10528788
> *Your build is coming out really good Dade. Looking forward to seeing how they both come out
> *



thanks homie and me too


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 29 2008, 12:40 AM~10528764
> *dont think walmart carries metal or plastic rod and tubing,and if they do i havnt seen it. ill have to bring a motor to help find the scale lol
> *



so walmart is wally world ?????????????????????


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 29 2008, 12:46 AM~10528825
> *thanks homie. now ill be walkin all over walmart for hours tryin to find different stuff lol
> *


and while im there im gonna look for some white meterial to make curtains for my hearse :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

You got it. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Apr 29 2008, 12:51 AM~10528875
> *You got it. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 29 2008, 12:51 AM~10528867
> *so walmart is wally world ?????????????????????
> *


ya one of my friends called walmart wally world and it stuck and i guess a bunch of other people know of that too


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 29 2008, 12:51 AM~10528873
> *and while im there im gonna look for some white meterial to make curtains for my hearse :cheesy:
> *


Get a roll of gauze. You can also dye to match a color.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 28 2008, 10:51 PM~10528873
> *and while im there im gonna look for some white meterial to make curtains for my hearse :cheesy:
> *


 tissue homie, brush thinned white glue on it, and shape it how you want!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 29 2008, 12:54 AM~10528898
> *ya one of my friends called walmart wally world and it stuck and i guess a bunch of other people know of that too
> *



ohh i thought it was some big hobby store ,im stupid :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 28 2008, 07:51 PM~10528867
> *so walmart is wally world ?????????????????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 29 2008, 12:54 AM~10528901
> *tissue homie, brush thinned white glue on it, and shape it how you want!
> *



i gotta try that ,for my donks ,back in the days they were putting curtins in cars i had them in my regal


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 29 2008, 12:56 AM~10528912
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



 i didnt kno


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 29 2008, 12:54 AM~10528901
> *tissue homie, brush thinned white glue on it, and shape it how you want!
> *


ill try that too. i better make me a shopping list before i forget all this shit


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 29 2008, 12:54 AM~10528901
> *tissue homie, brush thinned white glue on it, and shape it how you want!
> *



Forgot about that, used to do that to make tarps and bedrolls back when I was doing armour models.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

didnt get to finish :sad: but ima post up what i have done in a few mins


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 30 2008, 09:30 PM~10546198
> *didnt get to finish :sad: but ima post up what i have done in a few mins
> *


you got till midnight homie


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Where has FELIX been?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 30 2008, 07:31 PM~10546233
> *you got till midnight homie
> *



got to much to do bro the engines finished and the under carrige the paint still needs foil and final clear and one pinstripe and the whole interior isnt finished but its okai ima post it up anyway so u can see how far i got


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 30 2008, 09:35 PM~10546292
> *got to much to do bro the engines finished and the under carrige the paint still needs foil and final clear and one pinstripe and the whole interior isnt finished but its okai ima post it up anyway so u can see how far i got
> *



so who won i got the power stearing pump to put on and the belt, and steal braided hoses to do and im done


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 30 2008, 07:38 PM~10546337
> *so who won i got the power stearing pump to put on and the belt, and steal braided hoses to do and im done
> *



honestly in my eyes i think we both won cause we built some top notch shit i think :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 30 2008, 09:40 PM~10546359
> *honestly in my eyes i think we both won cause we built some top notch shit i think :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: wait till you see the motor finnished


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

conpleet motor (yall kno i cant spell)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 30 2008, 10:29 PM~10546979
> *:0
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lokos good homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 o damn you killin em


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Really nice Dade. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Apr 30 2008, 10:50 PM~10547243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homies


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

that motor looks badass


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 30 2008, 05:28 PM~10546969
> *conpleet motor (yall kno i cant spell)
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie..... u dropped some cash on this motor..... looks fukken killer homie.... and don't take this as hating but add a fuel pump and lines  handle it homie


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 30 2008, 11:32 PM~10547825
> *damn homie..... u dropped some cash on this motor..... looks fukken killer homie.... and don't take this as hating but add a fuel pump and lines  handle it homie
> *



pump in tank :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 30 2008, 06:44 PM~10547949
> *pump in tank  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice try homie but the fuel still needs to reach the carb homie....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

forgot to add this pic










i think


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 30 2008, 11:45 PM~10547961
> *nice try homie but the fuel still needs to reach the carb homie....
> *



lol you got me wit that one 



well today is the last day call out time is over and its finnished ,i got another 76 thats gonna have all the details ,i thank z for the shit talkin ,cuz i learned alot during this build than anyother build that ive dun


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 30 2008, 11:49 PM~10548003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


show off :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 30 2008, 11:49 PM~10548003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


K&N filter??


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 30 2008, 07:00 PM~10548105
> *K&N filter??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

those are expensive fuckers. why cant it be as easy to build a 1:1 as it is a model lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

those are expensive fuckers. why cant it be as easy to build a 1:1 as it is a model lol


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

where did you get that filter from!? its cool!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 30 2008, 08:28 PM~10546969
> *conpleet motor (yall kno i cant spell)
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 .



NICE WORK DADE! GREAT ACTUALLY  



Time to step it up Felix! Dade looks like hes not playing :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 30 2008, 10:22 PM~10548317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have one of them but the detail sucks ass! no chrome at all and the filter has a bunch of hoses going to it! :angry:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SO NOBODY WON???????


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn zach, how much to do a car with patterns like that, but in kandy blue, teal, and green...flaked? pm me


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 1 2008, 06:02 PM~10556340
> *i have one of them but the detail sucks ass! no chrome at all and the filter has a bunch of hoses going to it! :angry:
> *


cut the hoses off, touchup with a bit of silver... and face the cuts to the rear of the motor.....


----------

